# Haban conversions



## mcmopar (Jan 21, 2011)

I have seen a bunch of Haban sickle mowers for other tractors, how hard would it be to modify one to fit my HT20? Does anyone have any pictures of how it mounts on their HT?


----------



## Jason4567 (Jul 16, 2010)

Not hard at all. I can get you some pictures of my haban tommorow. The main difference was the hangers and how it was driven.

Jason


----------



## mcmopar (Jan 21, 2011)

I got it working today, but if I hook up the hydraulics to lift and lower the bar, it does not go all the way down. I tried to get on the "yahoo group" last week but they still have not accepted me?? So can anyone with a 415 on an HT 20 have any pictures that might help me?


----------

